# Τα Κρατικά Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2010 — και ο νέος νόμος



## nickel (Feb 28, 2011)

Τα Κρατικά Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2010, που αφορούν στις εκδόσεις έτους 2009, ανακοίνωσε το Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού.

Τα βραβεία έχουν ως ακολούθως:


Το Βραβείο Μετάφρασης έργου ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας σε ξένη γλώσσα απονέμεται ομόφωνα στην κα Ζντράβκα Μιχαήλοβα για τη μετάφραση στην βουλγαρική γλώσσα του έργου «Γραφή του Παντόπτη» (Ανθολογία ποιημάτων) του Γιάννη Ρίτσου, εκδ. Stigmati

Το Βραβείο Μετάφρασης έργου ξένης λογοτεχνίας στην ελληνική γλώσσα απονέμεται κατά πλειοψηφία στην κα Αθηνά Δημητριάδου για τη μετάφραση του έργου «Αγανάκτηση» του Φίλιπ Ροθ, εκδ. Πόλις

Ο βραχύς κατάλογος λογοτεχνικών μεταφράσεων (δημοσιευμένων το έτος 2009 και κατατεθειμένων εμπρόθεσμα στην Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη της Ελλάδας), από τον οποίο επελέγησαν τα ανωτέρω βραβεία είναι ο ακόλουθος:

— Για τη μετάφραση έργου ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας σε ξένη γλώσσα (αλφαβητικά):

Χασάν Αλή Αχμέντ για τη μετάφραση στην αραβική γλώσσα του έργου «Για την πατρίδα» της Πηνελόπης Δέλτα
Niko Kacalidha για τη μετάφραση στην αλβανική γλώσσα του έργου «Renia e te nenteve» («Η κάθοδος των εννιά») του Θανάση Βαλτινού, εκδ. Botimet Toena
Cristiano Luciani για τη μετάφραση στην ιταλική γλώσσα του έργου «Cinque racconti (1877-1899)» («Διηγήματα») του Δημητρίου Βικέλα, εκδ. Nuova Cultura
Ζντράβκα Μιχαήλοβα για τη μετάφραση στη βουλγαρική γλώσσα του έργου «Γραφή του Παντόπτη» (Ανθολογία ποιημάτων) του Γιάννη Ρίτσου, εκδ. Stigmati
Dieter Motzkus για τη μετάφραση στη γερμανική γλώσσα του έργου «Die Glocke der Hagia Triada: Geschichte eines griechischen Dorfes von 1304-1885»(«Η καμπάνα της Αγία- Τριάδας») του Θανάση Πετσάλη Διομήδη, εκδ. Pandora
Michaela Prinzinger για τη μετάφραση στη γερμανική γλώσσα του έργου «Die Augen des Meeres»(«Σουέλ») της Ιωάννας Καρυστιάνη, εκδ. Suhrkamp
Γκάγκα Ρόσιτς για τη μετάφραση στη σερβική γλώσσα του έργου «Το βιολί του μονόχειρα» του Τάσου Λειβαδίτη, εκδ. Αγωρά

— Για τη μετάφραση έργου ξένης λογοτεχνίας στην ελληνική γλώσσα (αλφαβητικά):

Κώστας Αθανασίου για τη μετάφραση του έργου «Οι άγριοι ντετέκτιβ» του Ρομπέρτο Μπολάνιο, εκδ. Καστανιώτης
Γιάννης Βαρβέρης για τη μετάφραση του έργου «Ο φιλάργυρος» του Μολιέρου, εκδ. Ύψιλον
Αθηνά Δημητριάδου για τη μετάφραση του έργου «Αγανάκτηση» του Φίλιπ Ροθ, εκδ. Πόλις
Παναγιώτης Ευαγγελίδης για τη μετάφραση του έργου «Ομορφιά και θλίψη» του Γιασουνάρι Καουαμπάτα, εκδ. Καστανιώτης
Μελίνα Παναγιωτίδου για τη μετάφραση του έργου «Δον Κιχότε ντε λα Μάντσα» του Μιγκέλ ντε Θερβάντες, εκδ. Εστία
Φαίδων Ταμβακάκης για τη μετάφραση του έργου «Ένα καπρίτσιο» του Τζων Φώουλς, εκδ. Εστία
Δημήτρης Χουλιαράκης για τη μετάφραση του έργου «Θρήνοι» του Γιαν Κοχανόφσκι, εκδ. Γαβριηλίδης

Σημειώνεται ότι είναι η τελευταία φορά που τα Κρατικά Λογοτεχνικά Βραβεία απονέμονται με βάση τις διατάξεις του ν. 2557/1997. Από την επόμενη χρονιά και εφεξής, θα εφαρμοσθεί η νέα νομοθεσία, η οποία αναμόρφωσε ριζικά τον εν λόγω θεσμό (άρ. 40 του ν. 3905/2010). 

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1938300​


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2011)

Άρθρο 40 του 3905/2010

*Κρατικά Λογοτεχνικά Βραβεία* 

ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ ΟΓΔΟΟ
ΛΟΙΠΕΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΕΙΣ
ΜΕΡΟΣ ΠΡΩΤΟ
ΑΝΑΜΟΡΦΩΣΗ ΚΡΑΤΙΚΩΝ ΛΟΓΟΤΕΧΝΙΚΩΝ ΒΡΑΒΕΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΡΑΤΙΚΩΝ ΒΡΑΒΕΙΩΝ ΣΥΓΓΡΑΦΗΣ ΘΕΑΤΡΙΚΟΥ ΕΡΓΟΥ

1. Το Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού μεριμνά για την προβολή και διάδοση της ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας και την ενίσχυση των πνευματικών δημιουργών με τη βράβευση έργων ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας, μεταφράσεων έργων ξένης λογοτεχνίας στην ελληνική γλώσσα και έργων ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας σε ξένη γλώσσα, απόδοσης έργων από την αρχαία ελληνική στη νέα ελληνική γλώσσα, καθώς και με τη βράβευση συγγραφέων ή μεταφραστών για το σύνολο του έργου τους. 
2. Με απόφαση του Υπουργού Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού απονέμονται τα ακόλουθα ετήσια βραβεία: α. Λογοτεχνίας:
1) Βραβείο Μυθιστορήματος.
2) Βραβείο Διηγήματος - Νουβέλας.
3) Βραβείο Ποίησης.
β. Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης:
1) Βραβείο Απόδοσης έργου της αρχαίας ελληνικής γραμματείας στα νέα ελληνικά. 2) Βραβείο Μετάφρασης έργου ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας σε ξένη γλώσσα. 3) Βραβείο Μετάφρασης έργου ξένης λογοτεχνίας σε ελληνική γλώσσα. γ. Δοκιμίου - Μαρτυρίας:
1) Βραβείο Δοκιμίου - Κριτικής.
2) Βραβείο Μαρτυρίας - Βιογραφίας - Χρονικού - Ταξιδιωτικής Λογοτεχνίας. δ. Παιδικού Βιβλίου:
1) Βραβείο Παιδικού Λογοτεχνικού Βιβλίου.
2) Βραβείο Εφηβικού - Νεανικού Λογοτεχνικού Βιβλίου.
3) Βραβείο Εικονογραφημένου Παιδικού Βιβλίου.
4) Βραβείο Βιβλίου Γνώσεων για παιδιά.
3. Τα ανωτέρω βραβεία απονέμονται κάθε χρόνο σε συγγραφείς που τα βιβλία τους έχουν εκδοθεί κατά το προηγούμενο έτος (1η Ιανουαρίου - 31η Δεκεμβρίου) και έχουν κατατεθεί μέχρι την 31η Ιανουαρίου του χρόνου κατά τον οποίο πραγματοποιείται η κρίση στην Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη της Ελλάδος. Η αρμόδια επιτροπή, μετά από αίτηση κάθε ενδιαφερόμενου, μπορεί να λαμβάνει υπόψη και έργο που δεν έχει κατατεθεί ως ανωτέρω, εφόσον προκύπτει με βεβαιότητα η χρονολογία έκδοσής του. Τα βραβεία απονέμονται ανεξάρτητα από προηγούμενη βράβευση του συγγραφέα των βιβλίων. 
4. Με απόφαση του Υπουργού Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού, απονέμεται κάθε χρόνο Μεγάλο Βραβείο Γραμμάτων σε δημιουργούς με σημαντική προσφορά στα γράμματα για το σύνολο του έργου τους, ανεξάρτητα από προηγούμενη βράβευσή τους. 
5. Με απόφαση του Υπουργού Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού, απονέμεται κάθε χρόνο Βραβείο Πρωτοεμφανιζόμενου Συγγραφέα σε λογοτέχνη που διακρίθηκε για την πρώτη του παρουσία στα γράμματα κατά το προηγούμενο έτος και το βιβλίο του έχει κατατεθεί στην Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη της Ελλάδος μέχρι την 31η Ιανουαρίου του έτους κατά το οποίο πραγματοποιείται η κρίση. Η αρμόδια επιτροπή, μετά από αίτηση κάθε ενδιαφερόμενου, μπορεί να λαμβάνει υπόψη και έργο που δεν έχει κατατεθεί ως ανωτέρω, εφόσον προκύπτει με βεβαιότητα η χρονολογία έκδοσής του. Κατά το χρόνο της κατάθεσης ή, σε περίπτωση μη κατάθεσης, της πρώτης έκδοσης, ο συγγραφέας θα πρέπει να μην έχει συμπληρώσει την ηλικία των τριάντα πέντε ετών. 
6. Με απόφαση του Υπουργού Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού απονέμεται κάθε χρόνο Ειδικό Βραβείο, σε λογοτέχνη του οποίου το βιβλίο προάγει σημαντικά το διάλογο πάνω σε ευαίσθητα κοινωνικά ζητήματα. Το παραπάνω βραβείο απονέμεται σε συγγραφείς που τα βιβλία τους έχουν εκδοθεί κατά το προηγούμενο έτος (1η Ιανουαρίου - 31η Δεκεμβρίου) και έχουν κατατεθεί μέχρι την 31η Ιανουαρίου του χρόνου κατά τον οποίο πραγματοποιείται η κρίση στην Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη της Ελλάδος. Η αρμόδια επιτροπή, μετά από αίτηση κάθε ενδιαφερόμενου, μπορεί να λαμβάνει υπόψη και έργο που δεν έχει κατατεθεί ως ανωτέρω, εφόσον προκύπτει με βεβαιότητα η χρονολογία έκδοσής του. 
7. Αν για κάποια κατηγορία βραβείων δεν υπάρχει βιβλίο ή δημιουργός που, κατά την κρίση της επιτροπής, να μπορεί να προταθεί για βράβευση, το βραβείο της κατηγορίας αυτής μπορεί να μην απονέμεται. Τα βραβεία μπορούν να απονέμονται και σε πνευματικούς δημιουργούς που δεν έχουν την ελληνική υπηκοότητα. 
8. Με απόφαση του Υπουργού Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού καθορίζονται τα χρηματικά έπαθλα των βραβείων. Με την ίδια απόφαση ορίζεται ο αριθμός των αντιτύπων των βραβευμένων βιβλίων ή των βιβλίων που συμπεριελήφθησαν στις βραχείες λίστες, τα οποία αγοράζονται και διανέμονται σε τμήματα νεοελληνικών σπουδών σχολών του εξωτερικού και του εσωτερικού ή και σε άλλες βιβλιοθήκες, καθώς και σε καταστήματα κράτησης και καταστήματα κράτησης ανηλίκων, σε συνεργασία με τα συναρμόδια Υπουργεία. Με την ίδια απόφαση ορίζεται και το ύψος του ποσού που χορηγείται στον βραβευμένο συγγραφέα για τη μετάφραση του βραβευμένου έργου του σε ξένες γλώσσες. 
9. Με απόφαση του Υπουργού Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού συγκροτούνται, με διετή θητεία, επιτροπές για την επιλογή των προς βράβευση έργων που αποτελούνται από αναγνωρισμένου κύρους συγγραφείς, κριτικούς λογοτεχνίας και ειδικούς επιστήμονες. Προς το σκοπό αυτόν ο Υπουργός ζητεί από τα Α.Ε.Ι. και τις πιο αντιπροσωπευτικές ενώσεις λογοτεχνών και κριτικών της λογοτεχνίας ενδεικτικούς καταλόγους κατάλληλων προσώπων. 
10. Για τα ετήσια Βραβεία Λογοτεχνίας και το Μεγάλο Βραβείο Γραμμάτων, το Βραβείο Πρωτοεμφανιζόμενου Συγγραφέα, το Ειδικό Θεματικό Βραβείο, καθώς και για τα Βραβεία Δοκιμίου - Μαρτυρίας συγκροτείται εννεαμελής επιτροπή που αποτελείται από τρεις κριτικούς, τρία μέλη Δ.Ε.Π. Α.Ε.Ι. συναφούς γνωστικού αντικειμένου και τρεις συγγραφείς. Η επιτροπή αυτή επιλέγει επίσης και τα έργα που προτείνονται για το Ευρωπαϊκό Λογοτεχνικό Βραβείο European Literary Prize) που απονέμεται κάθε χρόνο από την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή στο πλαίσιο της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. 
11. Για τα Βραβεία Παιδικού Βιβλίου συγκροτείται εννεαμελής επιτροπή που αποτελείται από δύο κριτικούς, ένα μέλος Δ.Ε.Π. Α.Ε.Ι. συναφούς γνωστικού αντικειμένου, δύο μέλη Δ.Ε.Π. του Παιδαγωγικού Τμήματος Νηπιαγωγών και Δημοτικής Εκπαίδευσης, δύο συγγραφείς και δύο εικονογράφους. 
12. Για τα Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης, συγκροτείται εννεαμελής επιτροπή, που αποτελείται από ένα μέλος Δ.Ε.Π. Α.Ε.Ι. γνωστικού αντικειμένου σχετικού με την ελληνική ιστορία, κοινωνία ή πολιτική, ένα μέλος Δ.Ε.Π. Α.Ε.Ι. γνωστικού αντικειμένου σχετικού με τη μετάφραση, ένα μέλος Δ.Ε.Π. Α.Ε.Ι. γνωστικού αντικειμένου σχετικού με τη φιλολογία, δύο κριτικούς, δύο νεοελληνιστές και δύο μεταφραστές. Από την επιτροπή αυτή επιλέγονται και τα έργα που προτείνονται για το Ευρωπαϊκό Βραβείο Μετάφρασης (European Translation Prize) που απονέμεται κάθε χρόνο από την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή. 
13. Ο Πρόεδρος και ο Αντιπρόεδρος της κάθε επιτροπής ορίζονται με την πράξη συγκρότησής της. 
14. Στις επιτροπές μετέχει με γνώμη αλλά χωρίς δικαίωμα ψήφου ο Προϊστάμενος της Διεύθυνσης Γραμμάτων του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού και, σε περίπτωση απουσίας ή κωλύματός του, ο Προϊστάμενος του αρμόδιου Τμήματος της ίδιας Διεύθυνσης. Χρέη Γραμματέα εκτελεί ένας από τους υπαλλήλους του αρμόδιου Τμήματος της Διεύθυνσης Γραμμάτων. 
15. Οι εργασίες κάθε επιτροπής αρχίζουν το αργότερο εντός του πρώτου δεκαπενθημέρου του μηνός Μαΐου κάθε έτους. Κάθε επιτροπή συγκαλείται από τον Πρόεδρο και σε περίπτωση απουσίας του από τον Αντιπρόεδρό της, βρίσκεται δε σε απαρτία, όταν ο αριθμός των παρόντων μελών με δικαίωμα ψήφου είναι τουλάχιστον έξι. Οι αποφάσεις της λαμβάνονται με πλειοψηφία ύστερα από φανερή και αιτιολογημένη ψηφοφορία. Σε περίπτωση ισοψηφίας υπερισχύει η ψήφος του Προέδρου. 
16. Οι επιτροπές διατυπώνουν τις αποφάσεις τους σε ιδιαίτερα Πρακτικά. Μέσα στο πρώτο δεκαπενθήμερο του μηνός Οκτωβρίου κάθε έτους δίνονται στη δημοσιότητα και αναρτώνται στην ιστοσελίδα του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού οι βραχείες λίστες στις οποίες κατέληξαν οι επιτροπές, καθώς και αιτιολογημένη έκθεση, στην οποία εξετάζονται οι τάσεις της λογοτεχνικής παραγωγής, αποτιμάται η στάθμη των λογοτεχνικών έργων της υπό κρίση περιόδου και στην οποία αναφέρεται η αιτιολογημένη γνώμη κάθε Επιτροπής συνολικά και κάθε μέλους της ξεχωριστά. Η ανακοίνωση των βραβείων γίνεται μέσα στο πρώτο δεκαπενθήμερο του μηνός Νοεμβρίου κάθε έτους. Με την ανακοίνωση των βραβείων δίνεται στη δημοσιότητα και αναρτάται στην ιστοσελίδα του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού αιτιολογημένη έκθεση, στην οποία αναφέρεται το σκεπτικό της βράβευσης, καθώς και η άποψη της μειοψηφίας, αν υπάρχει. Η απονομή των βραβείων γίνεται μέσα στο μήνα Δεκέμβριο του έτους ανακοίνωσης των βραβείων. 
17. Σε όλα τα μέλη των παραπάνω επιτροπών καταβάλλεται αποζημίωση για κάθε συνεδρίαση, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 17 του ν. 3205/2003 (ΦΕΚ 297 Α'), καθώς και έξοδα μετάβασης, παραμονής και επιστροφής, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του ν. 2685/1999 (ΦΕΚ 35 Α'), που βαρύνουν τον τακτικό προϋπολογισμό του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού. 
18. Με απόφαση του Υπουργού Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού είναι δυνατόν να απονέμονται κάθε χρόνο διακρίσεις σε λογοτεχνικά περιοδικά τα οποία συμβάλλουν στην προβολή και διάδοση της ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας. Με την ίδια απόφαση ορίζεται ο αριθμός των αντιτύπων των βραβευμένων περιοδικών που αγοράζονται και διανέμονται σε τμήματα νεοελληνικών σπουδών σχολών του εξωτερικού και του εσωτερικού ή και σε άλλες βιβλιοθήκες, καθώς και σε καταστήματα κράτησης και καταστήματα κράτησης ανηλίκων, σε συνεργασία με τα συναρμόδια Υπουργεία. 
19. Με απόφαση του Υπουργού Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού είναι δυνατόν να απονέμονται κάθε χρόνο διακρίσεις σε εκδότες και βιβλιοπώλες για την προσφορά τους στην προώθηση και διάδοση του βιβλίου και στη δημιουργία νέων αναγνωστών. ​


----------



## arberlis† (Mar 1, 2011)

Η μετάφραση της "Αγανάκτησης" του Φίλιπ Ροθ από την Αθηνά Δημητριάδου είναι εξαιρετική καί άξια βράβευσης. Επίσης το βιβλίο του Ροθ καθαυτό είναι εξαιρετικό. Είναι από τις ευάριθμες περιπτώσεις που τα κριτήρια για βράβευση πληρούνται (σπουδαίο βιβλίο + σπουδαία μετάφραση).


----------



## tuna (Apr 8, 2011)

arberlis said:


> Η μετάφραση της "Αγανάκτησης" του Φίλιπ Ροθ από την Αθηνά Δημητριάδου είναι εξαιρετική καί άξια βράβευσης. Επίσης το βιβλίο του Ροθ καθαυτό είναι εξαιρετικό. Είναι από τις ευάριθμες περιπτώσεις που τα κριτήρια για βράβευση πληρούνται (σπουδαίο βιβλίο + σπουδαία μετάφραση).


 
Το σχόλιο αυτό με ώθησε να αγοράσω και να διαβάσω την "Αγανάκτηση". Τελειώνοντας πριν από λίγο την ανάγνωση, σπεύδω ενθουσιασμένη να το προσυπογράψω! Με το επίμετρό της, η κ. Δημητριάδου συμπληρώνει μια όντως άψογη μεταφραστική δουλειά.


----------

